
Do you track time at your job? If so, how? If not, why not? - partiallypro
Previously at my job we didn&#x27;t track task time, but that has changed. We don&#x27;t bill hourly, but per project &amp; we have a project management system. However, now we are required to track time per task, our internal morale has fallen through the floor. Is it a good idea to track time if we aren&#x27;t billing hourly, or is there a method to track time without destroying internal morale?
======
dj43nq
I’ve been tracking time for years. I estimate how long the task should take,
then add time taken as I proceed. Very useful for future estimation.
Definitely helps for project management and billing. I don’t recommend doing
it in 5 minute steps as that gets tiresome. But 15 minute blocks seem to work
out well.

------
sosilkj
per task? find another job. life's too short for that kind of b.s.

